# handel oratorios and operas



## thomaswbeale (Jun 9, 2011)

I am rather fond of Handel but only in small doses. There is a brightness and optimism than can really lift the spirits. Too much Handel does become a bit tedious as much of his music is formulaic. It does strike me that there must be some real highlights in most of his works - arias, duets, choruses that really stand apart - maybe a little in the same way as is the case with Bach's Cantatas. Regrettably, I don't have the time to trawl my way through all his oratorios and operas (most of them very long works) to find the undoubted gems that lie awaiting discovery. And unfortunately most Handel collections or compilations concentrate on the well-known highlights - the famous arias from Rinaldo, Rodelinda, Serse etc. There is a Decca recording 'The Glories of Handel's Operas' whic is ok but it is only one disc and limited to the operas. 

I am therefore wondering if either there are existing collections or compilations of highlights from the operas and the less famous oratorios. Alternatively, are there any lists of tracks from the operas or oratorios that might satisfy that criteria. I guess one way might be to look on itunes and buy the most popular individual tracks from the operas. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

A good sampler:










Four compilations I really love: a mezzo, two counter-tenors and a tenor:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

There are innumerable recordings of aria compilation from Handel's oratorios and operas, the vast majority quite well done by early music groups and singers. Usually, these are single CDs not multiple CDs that you seem to prefer.

Thinking through what I have, most of my Handel vocal works are actually not the compilation type. Being an admirer of Handel's music, I much, much prefer to listen to entire works. Unfortunately you seem to find the entire works rather "formulaic", tolerable only in "small doses". But listening to compilations is a great way to begin to appreciate his music (or any other composer for that matter), nonetheless. The "formulaic" description in itself refers to the Baroque _da capo_ idiom rather than to his music per se.

Here's a nice one. Arias for the soprano - Yvonne Kenny with The Australian Brandenburg Orchestra directed by Paul Dyer (on period instruments). Just one out of hundreds out there. A fine compilation single CD.


----------

